# just because



## bcbouy (Feb 20, 2011)

so i'm in the garage all day waterproofing the plywood before i carpet the boat. the wife comes in and asks me why i would spend $2500 on a brand new boat,[that she thinks is too big ? ]then start decking,seating and spending all kinds of money when i still havent even taken it out on the water yet.i tried to explain how much better its going to be for the both of us.she still thinks i'm a total idoit.i'm beginning to think she may be right. .she also asked when i plan to buy a new,bigger motor, "because i know you" i better get this boat finished soon.


----------



## crazymanme2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Tell her that your boat is like a new house.The boat is only the outside structure & you have to finish off the interior to make it comfortable & fishable :lol:


----------



## fender66 (Feb 20, 2011)

Some things will never change. I have one too. A "wife", that is. :mrgreen:


----------



## screwballl (Feb 20, 2011)

My wife is like that too... unfortunately my budget (and what she allows me of the budget) will limit me getting a deck built until later this summer. She had a hard enough time letting me spend $700 for what I got now ($400 for boat+trailer, $100 for battery and motor, $100 for all the title, fees, registration and tags, and most of the rest for odds and ends like tail lights).


----------



## bcbouy (Feb 21, 2011)

yeah,she's odd.i had my boat sitting on top of a utility trailer in the garage.the kid built it for a school shop project a couple years ago.its never been used because i have an f150,anyway,every time i work on the boat i put her car on the street for days at a time and put the boat in her spot so i can actually get in it. she got so sick of scraping ice off her windows,she demanded i get rid of the trailer and go buy a proper boat trailer so she can have her spot back. i swear,i never know what direction she is coming from. she lives to bust my balls :LOL2:


----------



## Crankworm (Feb 21, 2011)

If all else fails set the boat projects aside and take her fishing or just a scenic cruise and when she comments on how uncomfortable the bench seats are explain how your plan includes nice padded seats with tall backs for her to rest her tushie on. Maybe even discuss some changes for her like a spot to lay out in the sun


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 21, 2011)

You know there are lots of "potential wives" out there but only one boat for you!


----------



## bcbouy (Feb 21, 2011)

Crankworm said:


> If all else fails set the boat projects aside and take her fishing or just a scenic cruise and when she comments on how uncomfortable the bench seats are explain how your plan includes nice padded seats with tall backs for her to rest her tushie on. Maybe even discuss some changes for her like a spot to lay out in the sun


funny you should say that.i asked her what she thought of a seat mount up in the bow and she said" sure,as long as i can still lay on the deck".i think i will wait a while till i bring up new seats. the old ones are still good,just the wrong color.(she wuold never sit on just the bench) if i know her at all, she will mention it... she's already seen me looking at highbacks.


----------



## georgiaken (Feb 21, 2011)

You know, I asked for a budget and asked my wife to mind her own hobbies and it worked out fine.

Plain and simple...fishing and boating related to fishing are the only things I spend money on...period.

I don't spend on vacations (unless fishing is involved), I don't spend on restaurants, bars, electronics...really, nothing but fishing and boating related to fishing.

I basically told her that if I didn't "deserve" to have something that simple, then maybe we should pay someone to do all of the extra crap I do around here to save us money so I can enjoy fishing.


You know...the plumbing, wiring, carpentry, working on her car etc...

When I added up how much money I saved the house in 6 months alone, I had covered "my boat budget. That pretty much ended that conversation...

I really liked the whole "interior" thing...I mean, when you buy a house, they always have a "decoration budget" HAHAHAHA


----------



## lswoody (Feb 21, 2011)

bcbouy, it is time you stood up for yourself and take control of your house hold!!!!! Let your wife know that you are "The Man" and what you say goes. Then tell her "that is, if that's okay with you, baby". LOL!!!!! That's the way I do it. LOL!!!!!!


----------



## shamoo (Feb 22, 2011)

bcbouy said:


> .she also asked when i plan to buy a new,bigger motor, "because i know you" i better get this boat finished soon.


What she really means is "Honey go get your motor now" :mrgreen:


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Feb 22, 2011)

shamoo said:


> bcbouy said:
> 
> 
> > .she also asked when i plan to buy a new,bigger motor, "because i know you" i better get this boat finished soon.
> ...




That is what I thought she was saying too!


----------



## bcbouy (Feb 22, 2011)

she is actually a really good sport.she just likes to bust my balls.i quit smoking two years ago,and then bought a boat.she still smokes,so she doesn't make too much noise,plus she loves to fish,and we have a really good rivalry going.i'd bet a weeks pay that she has a cabin rented for the may long weekend, so we can take a fishing trip.


----------



## georgiaken (Feb 22, 2011)

bcbouy said:


> she is actually a really good sport.she just likes to bust my balls.i quit smoking two years ago,and then bought a boat.she still smokes,so she doesn't make too much noise,plus she loves to fish,and we have a really good rivalry going.i'd bet a weeks pay that she has a cabin rented for the may long weekend, so we can take a fishing trip.



Man, that's really cool!

My wife will go fishing with me...to sit on the back of the boat and read a book 

I'm just happy she'll get up at 3AM and drive an hour to the lake


----------



## Deadmeat (Feb 24, 2011)

You have to cut 'em some slack. They just don't understand. My wife asked me years ago, "Why do you want another gun? You've already got one!"


----------



## poolie (Feb 24, 2011)

Wanna know how many rods and reels I have. Don't ask me, ask my wife. She keeps up with all that stuff. I'm sure at some point in the future she will use it as ammo to get something she wants...


----------



## fender66 (Feb 24, 2011)

poolie said:


> Wanna know how many rods and reels I have. Don't ask me, ask my wife. She keeps up with all that stuff. I'm sure at some point in the future she will use it as ammo to get something she wants...



I'm glad my wife doesn't have a clue what I have. I'd be in deep sheite!


----------



## Oldgeek (Feb 24, 2011)

Crankworm said:


> If all else fails set the boat projects aside and take her fishing or just a scenic cruise and when she comments on how uncomfortable the bench seats are explain how your plan includes nice padded seats with tall backs for her to rest her tushie on. Maybe even discuss some changes for her like a spot to lay out in the sun



zactly right! My wife and I have fished out of a 10ft jon with hard plastic seats the past two years and it has been less than comfortable. So the lure I used to hook her on the bigger Lowe was a sun (casting) deck for her to tan and read on. Only problem is she is also asking if there would be a place to put an awning for when the sun gets too hot! #-o 
We'll work through that, but I have my boat and not a lot of grief so far. What would we do without them? =D>


----------



## justnortherns (Feb 24, 2011)

fender66 said:


> I'm glad my wife doesn't have a clue what I have. I'd be in deep sheite!


That can be an advantage.........you can replace the old one with new and just say "I always had this....."


----------



## fender66 (Feb 24, 2011)

justnortherns said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm glad my wife doesn't have a clue what I have. I'd be in deep sheite!
> ...



I would NEVER do that. :---) :roll:

but she does the same thing. We both look the other way. :lol:


----------



## poolie (Feb 24, 2011)

fender66 said:


> poolie said:
> 
> 
> > Wanna know how many rods and reels I have. Don't ask me, ask my wife. She keeps up with all that stuff. I'm sure at some point in the future she will use it as ammo to get something she wants...
> ...



Luckily she only knows quantity... not how much each cost. Otherwise I'd be in deep sheite as well.


----------



## PartsMan (Feb 24, 2011)

My wife and I put 10% of our checks in separate savings accounts.
She doesn't have to know what I spend and I don't know how much she has saved up.

Works good for me. See something I want and decide if it's worth waiting X weeks for.
Saved me $200 on my outboard. By the time I had the money the dealer had come down on the price.

BTW Those are SUN decks not casting decks. For laying out you know. :mrgreen:


----------



## georgiaken (Feb 24, 2011)

Only major purchases need to go through the appropriations committee 

I get a bi-weekly allowance that I can manage however I like


----------



## bcbouy (Feb 24, 2011)

i have so many rods on my garage wall,she would never know if i got a new one."honey, look what i got for you! '


----------



## PartsMan (Feb 24, 2011)

bcbouy said:


> ."honey, look what i got for you! '



Careful! I have a Smurf blue 243 in my gun safe thanks to that one.


----------



## richg99 (Feb 24, 2011)

If you need a defense for any male-type craziness.....just count the shoes in her closet. 

We've never had any issues (married 51 years) with my toys....but...just in case...I should take a picture of the shoes. Ha! Rich


----------



## bcbouy (Feb 25, 2011)

my wife fished all last season with my brand new 6 weight flyrod. i told her its an old rod,just has new line on it. $400 and shes none the wiser.[i clean the cork and wipe them down at the end of fall]


----------



## po1 (Feb 25, 2011)

That's like when my brother's wife comes out to the garage while my brothers working on the 77 25hp evinrude and tells him to just take $400 out of bank and buy a new outboard.


----------



## georgiaken (Feb 26, 2011)

po1 said:


> That's like when my brother's wife comes out to the garage while my brothers working on the 77 25hp evinrude and tells him to just take $400 out of bank and buy a new outboard.



If only that was true...Hilarious!


----------



## dougdad (Feb 26, 2011)

Wives are special arn't they? I been trying for 30 years to get a bigger boat but I still am bobbing around in my little 12 1/2 ft. Grumman fixerupper, I still don't have a good floor or deck in it. And it don't look any better for this summer either, had a fire at work and I been off since Oct. waiting for the repairs to get finished  only worked 3 weeks after a year off so not eldigable for unenjoyment, so we are living on just the mil. retirement check and just slipping by, barely. Be lucky if I can even get the boat out and have a few bucks to be able to get out to the lake.


----------



## paDale (Feb 26, 2011)

I kinda luck out,my wife wont go out in the boat.I take my grandaughter so i have to make her safe and comfortable,so i can buy seats and things.the only problem is she usually out fishes me.o'well.


----------



## captdan (Feb 26, 2011)

My wife just realizes if I want it, I will get it.... however, I DO NOT BUY on IMPULSE. IF I see something I like, I usually write it down.... and if a few months later it still fits the bill/ gives me the rush to have, then out comes the checkbook.... Lucky for me, she usually looses her list of things she wants, or has a little help in forgetting....


----------



## georgiaken (Feb 27, 2011)

dougdad said:


> Wives are special arn't they? I been trying for 30 years to get a bigger boat but I still am bobbing around in my little 12 1/2 ft. Grumman fixerupper, I still don't have a good floor or deck in it. And it don't look any better for this summer either, had a fire at work and I been off since Oct. waiting for the repairs to get finished  only worked 3 weeks after a year off so not eldigable for unenjoyment, so we are living on just the mil. retirement check and just slipping by, barely. Be lucky if I can even get the boat out and have a few bucks to be able to get out to the lake.



Sorry to hear that...hopefully things will turn around soon


----------



## Oldgeek (Feb 27, 2011)

paDale said:


> I kinda luck out,my wife wont go out in the boat.I take my grandaughter so i have to make her safe and comfortable,so i can buy seats and things.the only problem is she usually out fishes me.o'well.



My wife may be the luckiest fisherman I've been around. Twice last year we went out and in the first 15 minutes, she catches the biggest fish of the day. Then after 30 minutes she says she's done fishing and will read/tan the rest of the day. But what really rubs salt in the wound is I fish another 5 hours and don't catch one that big. I think she caught a 4+ lb channel cat both times. Sure I caught 15 but none over 3 lbs! This year will be different. [-o<


----------



## bcbouy (Feb 27, 2011)

my wife makes me do all the dirty work while she trolls. (casting flies till i catch one,pump the stomack,pick out the matching fly)then its on. she will fish all day without a complaint.


----------



## one100grand (Feb 27, 2011)

PartsMan said:


> My wife and I put 10% of our checks in separate savings accounts.
> She doesn't have to know what I spend and I don't know how much she has saved up.
> 
> Works good for me. See something I want and decide if it's worth waiting X weeks for.
> Saved me $200 on my outboard. By the time I had the money the dealer had come down on the price.



This is absolutely brilliant...My wife always gives me a hard time about the money I spend on fishing...then it turns into me grilling her about how much she spends on her craft projects and shoes....never ends well.


----------

